# '17 Cruze 1.4L - Mobil 1 AP 5w-20 - 4,390 miles



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If your oil isn't getting black. It's not cleaning the engine. 

99.99% of the piston problems were dealer oil changes. Dealer uses mobil1.

It's also very hard on your fuel economy which is one thing you need to pay attention. 

My car got 34 off the lot with acdelco. With mobil 1 it dropped to 28. And the engine wouldn't cool down during 10 hours at work. In 70* sun. Penzoil gives me 40mpg. Cools down..and goes black.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> And the engine wouldn't cool down during 10 hours at work.


Good. That means higher efficiency and lower emissions if you have a hot engine when you start it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> Good. That means higher efficiency and lower emissions if you have a hot engine when you start it.



Bad.
Your engine is cooking while it sits.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Your engine is cooking while it sits.


It’s not getting any hotter than when it’s running. It’s fine.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> It’s not getting any hotter than when it’s running. It’s fine.


It gets hotter before cooling.
Imagine all those components sitting there..roasting

Maybe that's why all then pistons broke. Guess it wasn't fine.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> It gets hotter before cooling.


Yes, some components in the engine are hotter than others. When you shut down an engine, the pistons are hot and will immediately begin shedding heat into the block and coolant because the heat will conduct through the piston rings to the walls of the cylinder.

It's no big deal. Every engine does this.



> Imagine all those components sitting there..roasting


For a very short while, that's possible. As long as you don't shut the engine down from a wide-open-throttle run, it's fine. You can let a car idle for a minute or two when you are getting ready to park it and as long as you haven't been doing a bunch of towing or high-speed driving, it's fine. 

If you pull off an interstate in a truck while towing a huge load, yes, you need to spend several minutes idling to let it cool off.

But a regular car? Just park it and shut it off. It's fine.


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

Snowwy, This will likely be the only response to your posts. Whenever engine oil comes up with you involved, the thread instantly feels like it's in The Twilight Zone.

Anyway I change my brothers oil in his GTI once a year. It's a 2010 DI turbo with total mileage in the low 30Ks. He also has the black, wet goo that's splattered all in and around his exhaust tips - which for DI is quite common. After he cleans it off to make his exhaust tips shiney and pretty, it quickly returns. The 100C viscosity on his UOAs is also down quite a bit from the oils' starting point. The lab even flags it. On the flip side my exhaust tip looks close to a port injected car. There's a THIN film of DRY, mostly blackish with grey/white coating. And I don't clean it.

His GTI's last oil change with only 2,000 miles was BLACK. Running off a surface it was still black. So what then, is it the magic lottery of random Mobil 1 jugs that actually cleans? Maybe someone snuck some Pennzoil in the Mobil 1 jug? Or like noted above does his combustion soot up his crank case and exhaust like DI is known do much worse than port injection?

I'm just glad the strategy I've been using has been way more effective than I dreamed possible with a DI turbo. But there's a lot of things I try to figure out and do that the average person isn't going to waste time with. But cars are a hobby and passion so I do it. BTW my Cruze has a lifetime mpg of 36.6mpg on Mobil 1.

And the whole oil is cooking the engine 10 hours after it's been shut off thing; I think the only real way to explain that..... see paragraph one.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

CRUZE-66 said:


> And the whole oil is cooking the engine 10 hours after it's been shut off thing


I know that when I see this I should just smile, nod my head, say “That’s crazy!”, and just go on about my day. But it just irks me and I don’t know why ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I could probably talk an apple tree into blossoming oranges sooner than fixing this issue.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Gentlemen or Ladies, I would like to remind you all to be civil and not to let things get out of hand.

Happy Sunday.


----------

